# Cracked Caulking On Roof Seams



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I purchased a 2008 32BHDSLE in October and just recently put a winter cover on it and found the seam where the front fiberglass and the rubber roof come together to have cracks completely through the caulking. I called the dealer "Camping World" They told me they could repair it however it was not covered under warranty and I would have to pay for it. I was a bit shocked because it is brand new. Has anyone else had this issue. I can't see any water damage but I am concerned if water did get under it what about damage later on down the road. Did you repair it your self or pay and have the dealer fix it.

Regards:
Bennitt5


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to outbackers!

I'm surprised they won't fix it for you since you bought it so recently, it's a very easy fix and would go a long way in keeping you a satisfied customer. Fortunately it's very easy to repair the cracked caulking. Your dealer should have tubes of dicor or any other brand of roof sealant made for rubber membrane roofs. Clean the cracked area of dirt and any loose caulking and use the new caulk to patch up the cracks, be pretty generous with it.

Checking the roof sealant should be done at least a couple of times a year so you don't wind up with water damage. Our trailer is almost 6 years old so I check it more often to keep up with it.

happy new year,

Mike


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

If you bought at the Camping World (formerly Myers) in Lakewood, NJ, that's something they say. Just after we bought our Outback we had a problem with the slide out. We called and were told it probably wasn't covered. We talked to other campers that had experiences with them and were told to call again . We had ours repaired and sent them the bill. They paid it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!









Have you tried calling Keystone?


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Bennitt5 said:


> I purchased a 2008 32BHDSLE in October and just recently put a winter cover on it and found the seam where the front fiberglass and the rubber roof come together to have cracks completely through the caulking. I called the dealer "Camping World" They told me they could repair it however it was not covered under warranty and I would have to pay for it. I was a bit shocked because it is brand new. Has anyone else had this issue. I can't see any water damage but I am concerned if water did get under it what about damage later on down the road. Did you repair it your self or pay and have the dealer fix it.
> 
> Regards:
> Bennitt5


 I am not surprised to that you found that because the camper flexes as you travel so the seams move somewhat. I found the same thing on my Outback when I just got it so caulked it myself. Since I did that initial repair it stayed good for 3 years until I traded it in. Make sure you ues the Dicor lap sealant. It works very well for this applicationa and is easy to apply.

Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Typically most dealers will call this a maintenance item and if it is 90 days past the sales date then you will be on your own. Since yours is within 90 days I am surprised they will not address it but as others have said it is an easy thing to take care of yourself.

Clean it, dry it and then seal it with Dicor self leveling caulk. You need to inspect the seams 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

camping479 said:


> Fortunately it's very easy to repair the cracked caulking. Your dealer should have tubes of dicor or any other brand of roof sealant made for rubber membrane roofs. Clean the cracked area of dirt and any loose caulking and use the new caulk to patch up the cracks, be pretty generous with it.
> 
> Checking the roof sealant should be done at least a couple of times a year so you don't wind up with water damage. Our trailer is almost 6 years old so I check it more often to keep up with it.
> 
> ...


X2.

Every spring I buy a tube of "non-sag" type of Dicor caulk, for vertical surfaces and a tube of Dicor "self-leveling" sealant for the roof. I usually find places to use both each spring thru fall, including the area you are talking about. I have had to caulk there a couple times since we bought our 2007 model, new (in August, 2006).

It is recommended that you get up there to inspect the roof and every place where someting comes up through the roof (vents, etc.) and where the rubber roof meets the edges. Also inspect for rips, tears, and holes, from tree branches and other stuff that may fall on the roof and cause damage. I have recently repaired a small tear (from a tree branch, I think) and the area around the TV antenna.

Last spring, on both sides of the trailer, I had some major repair work. The edges of the front cap were coming up where the front cap meets the roof and side (at the front of the rain gutter/down spout). See the photos, below:









I did this ugly caulk job early in the year, last spring (both sides). It looks ugly because it was really too cold to use the caulking, but I had to seal it up right away. There was a huge opening there (about 1" gap). In June, I used a longer lag screw on both sides to draw down the front cap and the plywood board (under the rubber roof), anchoring it well into the aluminum frame tube beneath. Then cleaned out all the old caulk and did a more professional-looking job.

Roof inspection and proper repair is a never-ending battle, if you tow your trailer much. It does a lot of bouncing, twisting, and flexing as it moves down the highway.

Also, roof maintenance is described as the "owner's responsibility" in the warranty language, but with a trailer as new as yours, I'd think your dealer would take care of this for you, if it is less than a year old. I always wondered how good Camping World treats its customers that buy trailers from them. I guess now I know!

Good luck - hope they change their tune!

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Call OUTBACK themselves - ask them what they recommend -- you have a ONE YEAR warranty from OUTBACK regardless of where you bought it from as long as it is not used...the ROOF is COVERED for the first year REGARDLESS of you take care of it or not -- as long as YTOU didn't cause it to become damged

2. Take it to an authorized Keystone dealer (not the one you bought it from) to get their take on it...

BUT -- if it ain't leaking and simply just doesn't look "purdy" thats another subject....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's really easy and part of your routine maintenance. My Outback leaked when it was only 1 year old.

First clean the affected area with mineral spirits then caulk with Dicor self leveling sealant. My Outback came from the factory sealed with the dove gray color.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone who replied for the great advise and as soon as it warms up a bit I will repair it. I hope to meet all of you out camping someday my family just loves going to new and different campsites.

Thanks again

Bennitt5


----------

